# prayers for preemie



## PastorRay (Feb 22, 2013)

My congregation just grew today by a 27wk, 2lb, 7oz little boy who needs your prayers along with his family.  Doing OK, right now - best case is for him to get home from hospital in 10 1/2 weeks.  Little sister is doing fine, mom is shook but getting there, dad is a basket case!   thanks , P.ray


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 23, 2013)

Prayers sent for the little man!


----------



## speedcop (Feb 23, 2013)

our prayers sent


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 23, 2013)

Prayers are added from here.


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 24, 2013)

Prayers lifted for you all. My youngest was 35 weeks and 4lbs so I know what it's like. God bless


----------



## PastorRay (Feb 24, 2013)

Just left the Neonatal unit.  Baby (M.J.) doing pretty good today.  Lots of tears still escaping mom & dad, but hope and faith are the watch-stones of the day.


----------



## Pastor J24/7 (Feb 24, 2013)

Praying for that young child and his family. We serve an awesome God that can do exceedingly more than we can ask or think.


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 24, 2013)

Praying for this family especially the little ones...


----------



## CAL90 (Feb 25, 2013)

Prayers sent for the little one and parents


----------



## Sargent (Feb 25, 2013)

Sent.


----------



## Pastor J24/7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Any updates on the little one?


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 26, 2013)

Been there. Prayers sent.


----------



## PastorRay (Mar 4, 2013)

Baby M.J. still doing good at 10 days - that makes him about 29 weeks along now. Full term and release from hospital should be in about 9 more weeks.  Went from 2, 9oz down to 2, 5oz the first week but that is petty normal and he has regained 2oz in the last couple days.  Very stable and your prayers are undergirding his life obviously!


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome news and Prayers sent.

I know it can be nerve racking for sure.  Have a little nephew that was born at 27 weeks...he's 2.5 yo now and no real issues to speak of.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 4, 2013)

Praying!!


----------



## PastorRay (Mar 11, 2013)

Not such a good update today, baby Marinko is to be starting emergency surgery at 4:00pm today (3/11/13) for a perferated bowel which has lead to infection in his tummy etc.  Please keep him/family before the throne of grace and healing.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 11, 2013)

Prayers now as the surgery underway.  

Keep us posted.


----------



## love the woods (Mar 11, 2013)

prayers sent for all involved.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 11, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Coffee Football (Mar 12, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## PastorRay (Mar 18, 2013)

M.J. has had a pretty good few days.  Holding his own, and looking a little better as puffy/swelling goes down.  Will have a procedure sometime this week to close the opening if all is well (left open so that if something else was needed he didn't have to go through the trauma of another 'big' incision (he is so tiny, think squirrel) that. . . .
Beautiful baptism at the neonatal unit last week.


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 18, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## CAL (Mar 24, 2013)

Isaiah 41: 28-31
This is long......read these words,hold to your faith. Accept no negative comments! Wait on the Lord! Remember He knew of all this before anyone.
Praying for His healing Power.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 24, 2013)

My prayers continue.


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 25, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 25, 2013)

My Prayers are continuing.


----------



## PastorRay (Mar 26, 2013)

M.J. has had a really good week/10days. The doctors were able to completely close the incision last week instead of only part of it which is great.  He is healing well and gaining a little weight, looking good etc.  As long as he behaves and continues to get better nothing else is planned until a few months from now when they remove the tiny colostomy bag and reattach everything inside.  Thank you all for your steadfast prayers and love for him - God has indeed been hearing your cries and blessing him and his family.


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the update! Keeping him and the family in my daily prayers.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 26, 2013)

Thats great news!


----------

